# What does a tool and die maker do



## Sshire (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice video
http://www.thetoolanddieguy.com/2012/03/31/what-does-a-tool-and-die-maker-do/

Best
Stan


----------



## blighty (Mar 31, 2012)

i'm a tool and die maker............ and guess what?






i'm always wearing white socks ;D

great vid.


----------



## Dave G (Mar 31, 2012)

Ditto ;D    Thanks for the link, Dave


----------



## jonesie (Apr 1, 2012)

nice link i to wear white socks, been building injection molds for close to 40 years. nice video. jonesie


----------



## n4zou (Apr 1, 2012)

When someone asks why you wear white socks........

Socks without colour are white. When a person works on his feet all day his feet become sensitive to latent chemicals found in coloured socks. The process of colouring socks involves more than simply dipping them in a textile dye. Caustic chemical baths are used to prepare the socks for the dyeing process. Small amounts of these caustic chemicals remain no matter how much the now coloured socks are washed to remove the chemicals. Today's cost saving measures has resulted in post dye operations in which the washing process has been reduced to a minimum and in some countries the manufacturer will not wash them at all. Naturally a person will migrate to wearing the most comfortable clothing. White socks are the only colour that will not irritate a persons foot.


----------



## mklotz (Apr 1, 2012)

What the devil is wrong with wearing white socks? Is that something the fashionistas have declared to be not kewl? If so, that makes me even happier that I generally wear white socks - although I'm not a tool and die guy.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 1, 2012)

I also wear white socks. Color socks have caused things to grow on my feet. I had a job that required dark socks I wore cheaters white socks on my feet and dark socks over them with the foot cut out therefore white socks with the appearance of dark ones. 
Tin


----------



## Maryak (Apr 1, 2012)

Back in the days when the RAN had steam ships, pretty well all of the black gang wore white woolen socks. IMHO it does keep your feet in better condition than when wearing coloured socks, ( regulation black).

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Swifty (Apr 2, 2012)

I would be more worried about the tight shorts that the guy is wearing, would have got a lot of ribbing here in Australia wearing those. Always wore shorts when the weather warmed up, but a bit looser fit than those 

Paul.


----------



## n4zou (Apr 2, 2012)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Back in the days when the RAN had steam ships, pretty well all of the black gang wore white woolen socks. IMHO it does keep your feet in better condition than when wearing coloured socks, ( regulation black).
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob


During my time in the US Navy I was a hole snipe (Engineer) on a Destroyer with General Electric LM-2500 Turbine Engines and Allison 501-K17 turbine engine generator sets. At that time the US Navy had yet to issue Engineering Personal flame retardant coveralls like those mandated for use by aircrews servicing or crewing on military aircraft. We purchased our own fire retardant coveralls and no one said anything about how we dressed while at sea or tied up to a dock without shore power mandating we produce our own power. We wore white socks and tucked the cuff in the top of the white socks so flames could not run up the legs in the case of a fire. Every new deck officer that came on the ship would freq-out the moment they saw us walking around the ship in our garish engineering outfits decorated with our own patches and qualification hashes. The Chief Engineer would take them to the side and tell them why we did not wear a standard uniform and tell them to leave us alone.


----------

